# The Puppy Song



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I've found Amanda's theme song......

http://www.imeem.com/people/qiVw_/music/di3MiVO1/harry_nilsson_the_puppy_song/

I'm hoping someone can put together a puppy video for us...... 

Enjoy


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Sorry if the link requires a sign in. It doesn't if you Google The Puppy Song and pick the one that says MP3 IMEEM. It goes right to the song.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Very cute, Susan!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Susan- That is so adorable and totally my theme song! They really have been going everywhere too. We rented a pontoon boat to take them out in TN today but had to cancel. There is a storm coming in and Isabelle is really upset. She shakes and gets scared to the point where I would be scared to have her outdoors in an unfamiliar environment. I thought they would love it and Dora could swim again! But we are staying indoors for Belle's sake today!

I will have to definitely make a video with that song!

Amanda who bathed 3 puppies in the hotel bath yesterday cause she takes them everywhere and doesnt think that they will go in the muddy pond!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

BTW, even when you have the world's cutest puppy, I want another one! Dasher is no longer the youngest Bellatak puppy and I already picked my next one out! Just gotta convince a few people  So MHS and IWAP doesnt go away like you think it would!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Amanda~ MHS and IWAP didn't go away for you because you got a fully trained puppy and didn't have to deal w/crate training, crying all night, potty training, etc., etc. :biggrin1:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

IWAP never goes away. I played that song for my husband and after rolling his eyes he said, "don't EVEN think about it....."


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leslie- good point! Thank goodness they don't all come that way or it would be Amanda & The 101 Neezers!


Susan-Tell your DH I think you should have the same amount of weight in Sheltie and Havs!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks for putting a smile on my face. I love Harry Nillson and that was such a typical song of his. Cute pups in the video, too. And you are right - MHS and IWAP never goes away.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> Susan-Tell your DH I think you should have the same amount of weight in Sheltie and Havs!


Well darn. Can I tell him that we have to base the Sheltie weight on what she weighed when we fostered her in May (around 40lbs) as opposed to what we and her breeder have worked to get her to (around 26 lbs)? If we use 26 lbs, then I'm already there. McKenna weighs 10 lbs and Sedona weighs 16. I need a better arguement.


----------

